# Nervous Newbie!



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi all, I've been visiting this site for sometime now but never plucked up the courage to post anything!  My partner and I have been ttc for 5+ years now and it just seems to be such a long and difficult journey.  The amount of colleagues that have "fallen" pregnant in that time by pure accident is soooooo frustrating!  It's so nice to be able to read everyone's messages and realise that it's not just me!!!

We have had all of our tests now and we have a follow-up appointment tomorrow to discuss our options and I can't wait!  Time seems to really drag when you're waiting for something so important!  Is anyone else having or had treatment at the Countess of Chester Hospital?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

welcome Cuddles hope the appointment goes well for you tomorrow


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello

Just wanted to wish you all the best with tomorrow,  Fingers crossed for you.

We are still in the very early stages of this long process so know how you feel.

Keep us updated and this website is full of support and love.

Paula


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Cuddles

Welcome to FF!  I'm sure you'll find the site really supportive and informative..



Amanda x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi cuddles,

Great on here isn't it! - I'm hooked already!
I think every lady registered has babies on the brain so you are far from alone.
I hope the appointment went well for you both.

Ladyplops
x


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow     

Tazza x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Tazza,

Keep everything crossed!

Ladyplops that may just have top grade follies tomorrow!
x


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi all, thanks for all your messages and wishes of good luck!  I wish I'd posted ages ago now!!!!!

Well, we went for our appointment this morning feeling positive and now it all seems like an anti-climax!  The doctor said that I wasn't ovulating, which was news to us and then took a closer look at our notes and said she was wrong and my results were fine!  She then said that my DP's SA results were fine although he had bad results before!  She also told us that we wouldn't get a free go on the NHS but my GP told me we would and she said that we would have to go for IUI first although there's only a small success rate!  So we've both come away feeling really confused about our results and negative about the treatment......arghhhh!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi cuddles and welcome to the site glad u finally posted!!

Good luck with the appointment

Kate


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cuddles and welcome to FF

I am sorry your appoinment has left you confussed and if truthfull a little frustrated, 
Can I suggest you phone your Consultants secartry and explain that your follow up was less than satifactory and maybe ask for the outcome in writing 
Did you see the Consultant or his registrar  
as to IVI if its sucess rate for you is low prehaps you should again discuss this with the consultant. 
is this tx free are or you paying 

Sorry to just jump in with loads of Questions for you,
I just get really frustrated when our appointments have this sort of outcome

Wishing you lots and lots of   & 

I will leave a link or 2 for you 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,7.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27641.0.html
~Dizzi~


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

I agree, call your consultants secretary and ask for your results (and options) in writing.

If you contact your PCT they will tell you what their criteria is for IVF in your area.

Jane
x


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Jane, sorry if I sound like an   but still trying to get used to the jargon!  What is my "PCT"??

My DP and I had a chat last night and I've contacted the Hospital who have said that they will send everything to us in writing in 2 weeks time............phew, thanks for all the advice ladies and thanks for the links Dizzi they're really useful.  

I'm just going to have to try and contain myself now for 2 weeks which seems impossible!  They said that we would probably have up to 3 IUI's at approx £800 a go before we would be considered for IVF although surely if we're having to go private then we should be able to have our say about what treatment we have??  I don't know whether the Doctor we saw yesterday was a registrar or not, I can't even remember what her name was, I think I was just in shock!  All of the other people we have dealt with in Chester have been absolutely lovely so we must of just been very unlucky yesterday!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hiya Hun

PCT is Primary Care Trust, they're the purse string holders for your local area and they're linked to your home address/GP rather than hospital, but essentially they're the ones who will pay for your tx.

Hope that helps

Amanda xxx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi cuddles 
welcome to ff
i do  hope u get somewhere with ur gp or consultant 
wen u get the papers bak from the hospital are u going to make an appointment with the gp who told u ,u wer able to get free treatment (tx)?
did the hospital tel u why u carnt have free tx?

i have been ttc for 4 1/2 yrs and i agree it is so frustrating i have had many apointments where 1 min they tell u 1 thing and then in the nxt breath tell u something else
if ever im not happy with wot the registrar has said i will ask to speak to the consultant and if she isnt in clinic on that day i would ring her PA and ask them to get the consultant to phone me bak and lucky for me she has in the past and been very helpful
but this is my 3rd gynae consultant i have been under 1 retiered and the 2nd was useless he told me i had no gynae problems he had over looked so much i spoke to my own gp and requested to be refered to a different consultant and i am so lucky now as she is so understanding 

please do remember wen u do speak to ur gp about ur notes if u are still unsure ask untill u are blue in the face so that u do understand 
there r so many things that can be the result ov us all being so unlucky but this is ur body and ur gp is there to ease your mind and if u still are unhappy then ask for a second opinion the dr wont like it but it is ur right not his/her's

i hope wot i have said doesnt worry u i am just trying to outline ur right is u are unhappy with the outcome ov ur appointment

take care and good luck


----------



## EverHopefull (Apr 8, 2006)

good luck for you appointment chuck     

and welcome to FF i'm sure you will find it a fantastic support!


----------



## kia 06 (Apr 3, 2006)

Cuddles.
Just wanted to say so sorry to here what your going through at the moment and 
lets hope you get some answers soon, when your paper work arrives from the hospital. 
 
Sending you    
and  a big 
Kia


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Kia.  I had an message left on my answering machine yesterday to say that they were sending the paperwork so I can't wait to rush home in my dinner hour and see if it's sat on the mat waiting for me!!!

Good luck to you too      

Cuddles x


----------



## kia 06 (Apr 3, 2006)

Cuddles.
Thankyou . I hope all is well.
Stay strong ,My Fingers are crossed for you and DP.



  

Kia.


----------

